# Burr oak



## triton1862 (Feb 26, 2014)

Anyone know how much ice is still on burr oak. I'd like to get on there as soon as the ice is off. I'm hoping by the second or third week of March


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Still alot of Ice, I'll try n keep You updated on it 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Enthusiast (Jun 20, 2011)

RiverWader said:


> Still alot of Ice, I'll try n keep You updated on it
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Could you tell us what kind of early bass patterns are good at Burr Oak?


----------



## triton1862 (Feb 26, 2014)

I was there a couple years ago but it was summer. Didn't do well. But the lake looks awesome. I've heard early spring they take some huge bass. Looking forward to it


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Enthusiast said:


> Could you tell us what kind of early bass patterns are good at Burr Oak?


I can not, but I'll try to get a hold of My cousins, they won the ice breaker out there last year and caught some Monster fish


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## a.c shiner (Mar 11, 2012)

Any word on the condition of burr oak or maybe even snowden


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Duncan Bay (Nov 10, 2011)

Burr Oak - Some ice left in the shade, but a huge difference in the amount and thickness as compared to last week. Close to being open in Dock 1, a brave person could probably get through it. Upper end/dock 3 still had ice covering yesterday morning. Dock 4 might be open but I can't confirm it. Need about another day or two of this weather we are having today.

Wednesday night/Thursday temps won't help.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Not sure about Snowden but I was by Fox Lake Sunday and it still had a decent amount of slushy ice on it. At least an inch.


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

I was out there today, dock 1 open water. Dock 4 open water. There was ice along edges in the shade. I didn't get to any of the other docks. Its kinda muddy but its not hard.


----------

